# Come out for big carp....



## BottomBouncer

The old darby pay lake... 
It has some nice carp, like this one:









Info:
http://www.carpanglersgroup.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=35139


----------



## Siege of Troy

Wow. And I thought the 8 pounders that I keep catching at Dillon were good sized... How much did that bad boy weigh?


----------



## BottomBouncer

23lbs. on the dot.


----------



## Ðe§perado™

Nice Mirror!!!!


----------



## catking

Very nice fish !!! DA KING !!!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

Heck of a fish...fished that lake a few times and not even sniffed something like that, can anyone tell me what the state record carp is??


----------



## BottomBouncer

I think it is 50 from paint creek...


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

BottomBouncer said:


> I think it is 50 from paint creek...


Thanks for the info, I wasnt sure what is was as Im not a big carp guy, reason for me asking is that I was at a family gathering recently and my wifes cousin ambles up to me and starts talking about fishing and how he recently pulled almost a 40lb carp from the Scioto, I tried to be polite and keep the conversation going(the whole time in the back of my mind thinking BS as he is a known stretcher of the truth) the last time I talked to him he told me a hunting ranch in Texas wanted him to be a guide and help improve there operation


----------



## Goosehtr

Hope to see a bunch of carpers out for this event.


Good Luck
Andy


----------



## Garyoutlaw77

Looks like we will have a good group of guys fishing this weekend so come on out & join us. We'll have a few tackle/bait freebies to give out from some of our Carp tackle shops as well as a good cook out on Saturday


----------



## Tatonka

What kind of Carp are these in the pics?


----------



## Garyoutlaw77

Common Carp - just mirror scale pattern


----------



## Tatonka

Garyoutlaw77 said:


> Common Carp - just mirror scale pattern



Thank you Sir 
I have just never saw a Carp like that and didn't know if it was a different type or not.
Thank You again


----------



## Garyoutlaw77

These were just a few of the Fish we cought at this event -

http://www.carpanglersgroup.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=35711


----------

